# In Defiance of Dragons: Young Rebels IC



## Redclaw (Jun 19, 2008)

OOC Thread 

Tribute season is always a little grim for those on the fringe of Evenfall’s society.  The guards have less sympathy for the unimportant, and being unimportant means they can ill afford to lose what little they have.  It’s not uncommon to see someone resist the collection and wind up on the wrong side of a locked door for their troubles.

This is not to say that the town is full of malcontents, or that Norsten and the guardsmen are evil or even uncaring.  The tribute keeps everyone safe from Rhixallithen’s fury, and alive and poor is better than dead.  The problems tend to arise when the line between them becomes blurred.

Sure enough, this collection season is just like most, and each of you have witnessed a moment or two of such desperation as Norsten’s crew worked through the town to raise the required funds.  It has been several days since Norsten returned from his ‘gathering’ mission to the outlying settlements, and the tribute is nearing completion.

[sblock=Bheazir] Something has been odd about Bheazir’s grandfather for the past few days, ever since the younger half-elf returned from an afternoon-long discussion with Akhara.  Bheazir hasn’t been able to discover the cause for this change in behavior, but it seems as if his grandfather is trying to hide something from him.  

Finally, as the collection period ends, Bheazir finally realizes what else has been bothering him.  The guards haven’t been by the cottage to take anything for the tribute.[/sblock]

[sblock=Akhara] Tribute season is actually a pleasant time for Akhara usually.  Bertran and the other guards are usually in a better mood, and the jail often provides Akhara with some form of company, even if those being held are not friendly.  Something seems different this season however, and Akhara has been on edge for a few days.  He has noticed a greater level of cruelty in some of the guards when they bring people in to the jail, and he has heard Mason discussing the tribute with a sharp-edged enthusiasm that he hasn’t heard in the past.  Something has changed, although Akhara can’t put his finger on it.  

Akhara has also been able to talk to several of the other ‘guests’, at least until Mason convinced them to go back to their lives and forget their losses.  With some it took more effort than usual.  One such struggle was with an aging human who insisted to Mason that the necklace that had been taken from his daughter was her only reminder of her mother, dead these past four years.  In his depression, he described the necklace in detail to Akhara, a silver chain with delicate star pendant.[/sblock]

[sblock=Corbin] Tribute season is a necessary evil to Corbin.  He knows the hardship that it presents to many, but he has also seen the horrors of Rhixallithen’s displeasure.  The tempers seem to be more flammable this year than in the past, however.  He knows that his employer, Otram the jeweler, has been in a black mood for days, ever since Norsten came and demanded more than he had ever taken before.  Corbin also knows that those who make their living off the river have been hit unusually hard.

To make matters worse, On his most recent visit to the ruined remains of the Halfling community he had been raised in, Corbin saw obvious signs of disturbance amid the rubble.  Something, or more likely someone, has been digging through the decade-old village, as if looking for something.  Corbin was unable to find the culprit, or to find any better indication as to its identity. [/sblock]

[sblock=Jaden] Jaden’s family has enough that they can withstand the belt-tightening of tribute season, but the young Halfling is not completely oblivious to the impact it has on others in the town.  It is impossible to walk the streets of Evenfall without noticing the sorrow and resentment on many faces.  He has also noticed, much to his frustration, that those emotions are even more apparent whenever Skravress is in the area.  Something is going on with that dragonborn, and the recent 'disturbance' hasn't changed things in the least. [/sblock]

[sblock=Galdr] The guards were especially hard on Galdr this year when they came for his portion of the tribute.  They sneered at his anger, and they laughed at his threats.  Then two of them held him as the third, a wiry human named Benn, went through the house and took several items of some value, including an old tome that had belonged to Galdr’s grandfather.  It was ornate, but was written in a language the tiefling couldn’t read.  The guards seemed more interested in the obvious value of the cover than they were in its contents, however, and the left, saying,  This should cover the rest of your share, this year.  I guess you get to keep your home until next time.  

OOC: I hope you don’t feel too railroaded with this, but don’t forget that using magic in town, the only way you could likely resist, would get you banished and that would likely preclude you from participating in the campaign, at least for now.[/sblock]


----------



## Zweischneid (Jun 19, 2008)

[sblock=From grandson to grandfather]"I passed by Hazel's house earlier today. We'd run out of Masterwork and Feverfew for your medicine." 
Bheazir notes, more to himself than his grandfather Dhealain seated near the window, as he carefully minces a mixture of herbs.

"She wouldn't talk much."  

Carefully, Bheazir scoops up the herbage and into a small pot of boiling water. 

"Unusual for a talkative Halfling like her, I'd say".  

Stiring the brew three times, the young Half-elf turns over his shoulder to the elder Dhealain, staring out at the slowly setting sun.

"True. Some townsfolk like to avoid us for the most part these days. Afraid to tarnish their standing. Ha! But Hazel's never was a women to be pushed over lightly. She's been in Evenfall longer than most, even you, hasn't she?"

Stretchin to reach a high cupbord, Bheazir carefully fishes two heavy earthen mugs from above the oven.

"Either way, as I left, I saw that someone has dug up her herb garden. And good. All just a big ugly mess now."

With practiced motions he fills the cups with steaming tea, before walking over to the small table crammed into the westward corner of the cottage.

"Often I do think that this is the worst. Not the bullying of the guards, nor the lot of gold going.. well.. away. But the mistrust among the people! Everyone just turns to themselves. Afraid to talk to much for who knows who might hear or tell something. Secrets everwhere."

Pushing one of the mugs over the table, Bheazir sits down comfortable on the remaining chair, carefully studying his grandfathers face.

"Don't you agree _Yaaraer_ Dhealain?"  [/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 19, 2008)

[sblock=Corbin's Actions (Redclaw & Jaden)]
Corbin will be on edge himself, although he won't tell anyone why. After his investigations are fruitless in the villiage ruins, Corbin will go see Jaden to ask him if the other halfling's heard anything. 

Corbin will also talk to Otram, hoping to glean any information out of him. "Norsten's been gone awhile, whaddya s'pose is taking him? What's going on this year Otram, ya heard anything outta tha ordinary? Seems worse than ever this year. " Corbin asks the jeweler
[/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 20, 2008)

[sblock=Akhara in prison]

When Akhara hears the old man's tale, he tries to offer some comfort: "These are tough times, indeed, friend, but there is no need for such a violation. I can promise nothing, but certainly if I come across such a pendant, I would work to return it to you. What is your daughter's name?" (When Akhara hear the name, he will nod, indicating passing familiarity if it exists, or else ask for some further locator if needed.) "This will offer you little comfort, I suspect, but this year's tribute has been particularly exacting for many."

Akhara keeps his distance, knowing that humans appreciate personal space, particularly in the company of saurians. In the morning, Akhara does not make a point of saying farewell to the old man -- he expects to see him again -- but does leave the cell with any others that might be released after their night's stay. Akhara's duties are never specified in advance -- there are always skins for tanning near the blacksmith's, and he will be told if there is a particular task that demands his attention. Nevertheless, Akhara does not set to work today, but begins to ask those he feels comfortable asking if there are any reasons why this year is so bad.

(Akhara is not looking to solve the puzzle himself; he is hoping, though, that he might have access to some information that others would miss [Aid Another], which in combination with other investigations might yield a result.) 

[/sblock]


----------



## OutlawJT (Jun 20, 2008)

[sblock=Redclaw and Corbin]
Like most days Jaden set off to do his morning 'prayers'. He quietly slid away from the village to an old dilapidated shack just inside the forest. Of course, Jaden didn't perform his prayers in a traditional way. His method of prayer was one of action.

Checking carefully that he was well alone Jaden carefully drew the sword his mother had gifted him from it's hiding place. It felt cool and familiar in his grip now. It flowed smoothly through the air, slicing the breeze like an extension of his arm. Not yet a part of him but Jaden felt he was on the path. He had come a long way since that first encounter with the scaly terror.

And suddenly, his calm was shaken. Just for a moment but enough for him to overextend the blade and knick a tree. Skravress had been particularly smug and satisfied of late. The brute always got a little meaner and a little happier around collection time but this was different. The lizard was up to something and Jaden could feel it. Previous attempts at exposing the bullying thief had failed but Jaden didn't know what more to do. He wasn't ready yet to fight him. Still, something had to be done. Skravress seemed to be about something lately and experience said it probably wasn't good. Jaden had to find out what. But first, he had to get his movements right and replace his calm. The first thing he'd taught himself when he took to training himself was that a warrior was only as good and unshakable as his calm. Jaden would do nothing until he restored his.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 20, 2008)

[sblock=Bheazir] Dhealain turns his rheumy eyes on his grandson, a strong sense of sorrow evident in his expression.  "It is a sad time, my boy, not like it used to be.  I remember when *Athelberg* stood proud and strong, a bastion of safety in a world of chaos.  There was a home worth dying for."  His reverie is cut short by a wracking cough.

His eyes come back to Bheazir, and the sadness returns.  He gazes out the window at the town of Evenfall, distaste heavy in his words.  "Your life is more difficult, child.  There is no home to be proud of, no leader to die protecting.  This is a place of compromise and survival.  But it _has_ survived.  Some things are more important than banners and glory.

Norsten is an officious, uncaring worm, but he and his father have kept this village alive for decades in a world where that is not easily accomplished.  Sometimes we need to remember that, and forgive the transgressions that go along with it." [/sblock]

[sblock=Corbin] Otram looks up from the ring he is shaping and spits.  "Oh, he's back.  He came back yesterday with a wagonload of wood and crops for the tribute.  And aye, you're right about this year.  He claimed an extra share from me, half again as much as last year, claiming that the dragon wanted more gold this year, that he was getting bored with what we were sending and might decide we aren't worth keeping around any longer.

Now there's a sobering thought, eh?" [/sblock]

[sblock=Akhara] The old man gives a bitter smile.  "My thanks, lad, though I don't know what you can do about it.  But I assure you, my Jhessail would be thrilled to get that necklace back, and I would be forever grateful."  He nods his head at Akhara's report of the tribute.  "Aye, so I have seen sign of.  The dragon's getting greedy, I fear.  It was only a matter of time.  Good luck to you, lad.  Don't go getting yourself killed, or bringing the dragon's wrath down on us all, eh?"

OOC: Minor Quest-- recover and return Jhessail's necklace.

Few people are willing to speak out against the tribute, and fewer are willing to do so to a dragonborn who "lives" in the jail.  This might be a good opportunity to seek out Bheazir, however.[/sblock]

[sblock=Jaden] Keeping a careful, inconspicuous eye on Skravress, Jaden is able to notice that the dragonborn is taking an unusual interest in the villagers' weapons.  For many houses that he goes to collect tribute from, he emerges with a sword or other weapon, and places it on the wagon.  

Minor Quest: Defeat Skravress to regain your confidence[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 20, 2008)

[sblock=redclaw]
"Sobering, indeed. What's gonna happen next year when the dragon wants more? He's gonna keep taking until we ain't got nothin' left, but I guess what choice do we have?" Corbin sighs as he leaves the shop forlorn. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 20, 2008)

Akhara spends part of the morning wandering around Evenfall. He carries a bag of pieces of leather -- he might be makig deliveries -- but he is hoping to catch sight of Bheazir. Perhaps the half-elf has some insight into the reasons for the increase in tribute.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jun 21, 2008)

[sblock=Galdr]
Galdr muttered several uncomplimentary things under his breath.  He slipped his clawed hand into his pocket where his wand was kept, but remembered himself and prevented himself from crushing the feeble minds of the guardsmen.  That could wait.

"Damn these guards! That old tome will no doubt go to strengthen the hold these damned wyrms have over us, while we languish in slavery and solitude.  If only there was some way of destroying these things..."

He decided to go to the house of Bheazir, his old friend.  Their grandfathers had been friends, and so it was with the descendants.  Perhaps Bheazir would have some solutions.  Or, at least, friendship.
[/sblock]


----------



## OutlawJT (Jun 21, 2008)

[sblock=Redclaw]

OOC: Streetwise check to find out what Skravress is up to. (1d20+7=13)

An hour of practice and a good sweat later Jaden once again felt perfectly calm. His mind and body collected, Jaden once again hid his sword securely in the secret crawlspace under the dilapidated shack and made his way back into town. It was a short walk.

Once in town Jaden went right to business, as delicately as possible. For Jaden, this simply meant he wasn't shouting when he asked questions. He did his best to make sure no one was around to observe while probing for information but it wasn't his strongest suit to avoid being noticed. So, Jaden proceeded about town talking to various discreet citizens in the know about Skravress. Someone had to know what the Bloodscale was up to. And Jaden rather preferred to not have to break into the lizards house again. He barely got out the last time without being spotted.[/sblock]


----------



## Zweischneid (Jun 22, 2008)

[sblock=Redclaw]
At the words of his elder, Bheazir clenches his teeth with surpressed frustration. "I.. We owe Norsten NOTHI.."

Taking a long sip of tea, he calms himself and steadies his words.

"Survived, alright. We have survived. But not because of Norsten or his deeds, but inspite of them! That worm is thriving on the misery of others, cloaking himself in the fear of a greater evil to exploit, rule and bully the people of this town."

Bheazir thuds the mug down more heavily than he intended; watery tea spilling over the table. 

"It is not Norsten's merit that we survive, but that of the people of Evenfall, who toil and labour on, day after day, despite this injustice. It is the people of Evenfall who save themselves _and _ the lives of their oppressors because that, to them, appears to be the price of survival. But they are wrong!"

No longer able to restrain himself, Bheazir pushes from his chair. Crossing back and forth in the tiny cabin, his fists clenched and knuckles white, he challenges his grandfather with defiant words. 

'You have never told me much of anything about your ways with Athelberg... the time.. well... _before_. What was so special about Athelberg anyhow? If he was anywhere the man deserving his reputation, not to mention your reverence, I'd think he would have known that it is not the banners or the glory of defiance against the impossible that counts, but the unity of mind, of purpose and of heart."

Taking a long breath, cooling himself, he stops his back and forth in the middle of the room.

"When I see good folk like Hazel turning suspicious and forbidding towards people they've known all their life. When I see mistrust and fear everywhere I turn, than I do not see a town that is surviving."  

And, with short pause and sigh, half bitter, half mourning Bheazir adds. "I see a town that is dying. "[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 22, 2008)

[sblock=Corbin] Otram nods sadly as Corbin leaves.  "Aye, that's the problem, lad.  What choice do we have?

Corbin emerges from the shop just in time to see Jaden talking to Hazel, the halfling herbalist whose shop is just across from Otram's. [/sblock]

[sblock=Akhara] Akhara looks for Bheazir, but nobody has seen him yet today.  Akhara knows from past experience that that means he's likely still at home, stewing about something. [/sblock]

[sblock=Galdr and Bheazir] Dhealain's expression is one of sorrow and concern.  "You are too hot-headed, my boy.  Be careful about that Norsten, and especially the Bloodscale.  They're not to be trifled with.  Athelberg was a fair city, and a stronghold of the light, but it was still made up of individuals, with individual motivations.  No lord could have controlled that."  

As he pauses, there is a knock at the door. [/sblock]


[sblock=Jaden] Jaden spends some time talking to those he sees on a daily basis.  Few people will speak about the tribute, and those who do seem to guard their reactions.  His final stop is at the small herbal shop run by Hazel, a fellow halfling.  She has little to tell him, but she says that she sometimes stops at some of the outlying settlements when she is in the forest, and that the people there have been hit even harder by the increases in tribute.  

As Jaden leaves the shop, he sees Corbin emerging from Otram's home across the street, where the jeweler does his business.[/sblock]


----------



## Zweischneid (Jun 22, 2008)

[sblock=DM & Galdr]

"Careful? Yes, I am careful. More so than ever. Not only because of Norsten or that simpleton brute Bloodscale!" Bheazir responds, struggling to not add too disdainful a sneer. "More so I am careful because the ol'Wyrm seems more restless than ever this season. I'm sure you heard about the halfling hamlet out west, didn't you? Likely more again than your telling I figure?" he adds with a more sober tone.

Stepping towards the entrance Bheazir opens the door at the knock, not without routinely putting his hand on the hilt of his sword, hidden by the opend door.

"_'Quel undome²_. Who is it?"  




----
² "Good evening" in elven
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 22, 2008)

[sblock=Jaden & DM]
Corbin's mood brighten's somewhat as he sees Jaden across the way. He waits until Jaden finishes his business with Hazel before moving up to talk to his fellow halfling. 

"Jaden, it's good to see you, I've been looking all over for you. I was back at the villiage earlier today and noticed that someone or something was digging around there. You ain't heard nothing have you?" Corbin says with a touch of anger in his voice

"Oh yeah, whattya need from Hazel? Not feeling good?  Corbin asks offhandedly
[/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 22, 2008)

Failing to find Bheazir in town, Akhara makes his way to the cottage at the edge of Evenfall where Bheazir lives. He leaves his bag of leather scraps on the small table and approaches the door, but removes one small rounded piece. The area seems deserted.

Akhara speaks out in simple and unaccented draconic, employing vocabulary as a continuation of a lesson begun the previous week:

"Manelf, you are about-to-welcome a visitor known-to-you. Do you welcome him freely? I wish to-be-welcomed though my guest-gifts are meagre, a skullcap for your sire's sire."


----------



## OutlawJT (Jun 22, 2008)

[sblock=Corbin and DM]
Jaden's frustration built quietly as he made the rounds about town. If anyone knew what the Bloodscale was up to no one let on about it. Everyone seemed oblivious as a corpse. He doubted that many people were good at acting so whatever the walking snake was up to he was keeping a tight lid on it.

His last hope of digging up something lay with Hazel, the halfling herbalist. She didn't seem to have heard anything either. And as hope seemed to fade from his heart, fate intervened. The second he walked away from Hazel none other than Corbin Tallfellow caught him up. Jaden could think of no one better to help him with his next plan of action.

"Jaden, it's good to see you, I've been looking all over for you. I was back at the village earlier today and noticed that someone or something was digging around there. You ain't heard nothing have you?" Corbin asked curiously. "Oh yeah, whattya need from Hazel? Not feeling good?"

"Just the halfling I needed to see," Jaden smiled. "I'm sorry but I don't know anything about it. Neither does anyone else here I'd wager. Well, none of the decent folk anyways. I wanted to ask you something, too. Follow me."

Jaden's old mischievous smile crept across his face. Almost instantly Corbin could probably tell that Jaden was about to be up to some trouble or other. He led the two of them around the corner and then through a broken slat to cut through the small back alley. Once he was certain no one was able to see or hear them Jaden stopped and motioned for Corbin to come in close.

"Listen. Skravress is up to something. Something new. He's been collecting up just about every weapon in town what doesn't belong to the guard and he's been seeming mighty pleased with himself about something for a few days. He's up to something foul, I can smell it. I can't figure out what, though, and no one seems to have noticed or heard anything," Jaden whispered cautiously. "Way I figure it, someone's got to dig up proof to whatever scheme the Bloodscale has going and since this town is a little short on volunteers to stand up to the walking snake I figure that's me. The short of it is, I was wondering if you might help me break into his place to see what we can dig up? I'm sorry to be dragging you into trouble but I can't think of anyone who'd be better for it. Promise I'll take all the blame if we get caught. I've been in enough trouble I'm sure everyone would believe you're innocent as daisies next to me. Whattya say Corbin? Can you help?"
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 22, 2008)

[sblock=Jaden & DM]

Corbin listens to Jaden, initially crestfallen that his fellow halfling knows nothing of the goings on at the ruins and lack of interest in solving that mystery. However once Corbin saw his old friends smile he knew that Jaden had something more interesting planned. 

Corbin's interest is piqued by the actions of Skravress and a glint of excitement enters his eyes at the thought of doing something, anything, with more meaning than running errands for Otram.

"Well, my friend, it appears that you'll be owing me one after this, although I'm guessing if we add everything up I'm still owing you more than that. Alright, I'm with you. I've got to run home and get my tools, got'im through Otram's contacts, I convinced them that they were for the jeweler. When's the best time to go, night or day?" Corbin says excitedly. 

Corbin thinks to himself _"It's a good thing I keep my weapons hidden underneath that floorboard under the bed. Wouldn't want to be missing my only tie to home."_
[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Jun 23, 2008)

[sblock=Bheazir & Redclaw]
In response to the challenge, Galdr replies "It is I."

If the response is favorable, he will enter.
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 23, 2008)

[sblock=Bheazir, Galdr and Akhara] Even as Bheazir opens the door for Galdr, Akhara's call comes from the back door.

"My boy, you seem to be attracting all manner of attention," Dhealain observes dryly.  "I hope you have chosen your confidants wisely, as I know you're no good at watching what you say once you've started." [/sblock]


----------



## OutlawJT (Jun 23, 2008)

[sblock=Corbin & DM]
For a moment Jaden felt nervous about asking his friend to join in his less than legal misadventures but the second Corbin's mischievous grin matched his the fleeting emotion passed. Of course, they still actually had to do the deed and in a small town it was never easy to do this kind of thing.

"Right. Can't say how much I appreciate the help. I think it'd be best to do it while Skravress is on duty making collections for the tribute. Best way to make sure he won't be around. It means breakin in in daylight but he has a fenced yard so we should be able to get in unnoticed if you can jimmy the lock without noise or a fuss at the door. Of course, someone with your skill should have no trouble," Jaden winked before hesitating for a moment. "Guess I'll need to grab a couple things too. What say we meet back in the alley half a block down from his place in an hour? I can't thank you enough for agreeing to help. Oh......and when we're done, what say we make plans to head up the river tomorrow. Maybe with both of us poking around up at the hamlet we'll come across something you missed the first time. It doesn't fit right anyone taking something from there what didn't have family there when Rhix torched it. We should find that grave robbing thief and give him a good thumping for his trouble. Right after we expose the Bloodscale!"

Jaden's mischievous grin grows to dangerous proportion. Anyone who could see him could tell he was a boy about to be up to serious mischief. He waited long enough for Corbin's reply and then left with another thanks and a wink. He had to get home and grab a blanket and his backpack. Then he had to get back out of town and bundle up his sword. He felt it wasn't prudent to go into Skravress' without a means to defend himself. Not after almost getting caught the first time. Of course, he couldn't just walk through town with it so he would have to bundle it up in the blanket and tuck it on his back between the him and the backpack. The straps would be a bit uncomfortable that tight but he'd rather have his sword than not if the worst came of Corbin and his excursion.[/sblock]


----------



## Zweischneid (Jun 23, 2008)

[sblock=DM, Akhara & Galdr]"Greetings Galdr. Good to see you. And greetings to you Akhara old friend."  Bheazir welcomes his companions.  

"I would invite you in for some tea and bread, but with the four of us, this small cottage will barely suffice."  

Opening the door wide for Galdr and Akhara, Bheazir turns back to the kitchen. As he gathers some rations into the leather backpack made by his dragonborn friend and continues talking, he turns to his grandfather again. "Fortunately, we do have supplies to spare. It appears that the guardsman have - inexplicably - decided not to tribute us, of all the people."²  

Turning to Akhara and Galdr again. "Anyhow, I think we could take a short walk for you to tell what brought both of you up here so close to sunset."   



[sblock= ² OCC DM]
Wondering if Dhealain reacts... somehow unusual to this: Use insight vs. Dhealain (1d20+2=12)
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 23, 2008)

[sblock=Bheazir] Dhealain definitely reacts, with a guilty start and a glance toward an old trunk that stands in the corner of the room.  You know the trunk well, as it is often referenced in your grandfather's tales of his past in Athelberg.  It is where he has stored the few items that he kept from his adventuring days. [/sblock]


----------



## Zweischneid (Jun 23, 2008)

[sblock=DM (Akhara and Galdr likely overhear I suppose)]Bheazir drops the half-packed backback as dreadful realization dawns on him.

"Or... no.. I am wrong, Dhealain. Am I not? Norsten did come to collect a tribute? Just not the gold and supplies he normally plunders?" 

The young half-elf musters his grandfather carefully. "That is what lies at the heart of all this talk about the price of survival Dhealain, isn't it? Tell me! What was the price you paid Norsten so he would deign to let us live another day in the shadow of the Dragon? Tell me grandfather!"[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 23, 2008)

[sblock=Jaden & DM]
At the mention of his 'unique' skills, Corbin's face brightens up, even more than before, he always enjoyed feeling that he could contribute something. 

"Jaden, your suggestion is sound, see you in an hour." Corbin replies, then turns and moves back to his place, the halfling's barely able to keep himself from running there, but he forces himself to his typically leisurely pace to avoid any suspicion.

Once home, Corbin proceeds to bolt his door and windows, just in case, and makes his way to the hollow floorboard under the bed. He gingerly lifts the board out of place, wincing when it groans in protest as the woods swelled slightly with the damp air. Pulling out the bundled package he places it on the bed and unrolls the blanket. Smiling as the meager light of his lamp dances across the cold steel of his tools, Corbin first picks up the thieves tools, checks to make sure all his picks are in the proper order and that his magnifying glasses are clean and ready to go. Setting that aside, he lifts one of the daggers, checks its balance and places it in a hidden sheath inside his clothes. Finally, he pulls out a half dozen of his shurikens, tests the point and thinks _"Still sharp... perfect, this'll teach that scaly jerk if he gives us any trouble"_. Placing them in his pack, along with the tools and a sunrod, Corbin checks the straps, and stuffs some of his spare clothes and blanket in the bag to prevent the metal from clanking against itself. 

Finally ready, Corbin travels to the appointed place to meet his co-conspirator.

[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 23, 2008)

[sblock=Jaden and Corbin] The two halflings rejoin each other a short way from Skravress' home.  It is a nice home for the village, a bit bigger and better cared for than most.  Your knowledge of the dragonborn assures you that he does none of the work, but you are unaware of who or what takes care of it for him.  The front door faces the road, and there are three windows.  Two smaller ones face the main road through town, and a larger one faces the house next door.  

It is broad daylight, and many people are going about their business.  You realize that you have no easy way to sneak up to the door without curious passers-by wondering what you're doing.  The fence is about waist high to Skravress, so chest high for the two of you.  Not a difficult climb at all.  The problem is going to be getting over it without drawing any attention.  (see attached map) [/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 23, 2008)

[sblock=Bheazir, Akhara and Galdr] Dhealain's eyes go blank and his face loses all color.  "You don't know what you say, Bheazir.  I fear that I fed you too much glorified nonsense about adventuring.  People don't slay dragons in reality; dragons kill people."   Here the pain in his voice becomes palpable.

"I watched a city burn, and I buried hundreds of bodies, many probably those of people I knew, though I couldn't tell for sure.  Your grandmother's was only recognizable because of the magical ring I had given her, not that it did her any good.  Some fights can't be won, boy, and it's time you learned that."  Anger replaces the sorrow in his eys.  "So what if the Bloodscale claimed my sword?  He's welcome to it.  It didn't prove any use against the Second Flight anyway.  Maybe if we'd all offered up our blades back then there would be more survivors alive today."  The old half-elf walks to the small room that holds his bed and lies down, all emotion drained by the tirade. [/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 23, 2008)

[sblock=DM, Bheazir, and Galdr]
Akhara hears voices inside, and waits until he is called.  The door opens, but Akhara walks around to the front to greet Galdr, picking up the bag of scraps, but leaving the cap for Bheazir's grandfather.

He knows the Teifling slightly, but is uncertain about Galdr's understanding if Akhara's servitude. Akhara is embarrassed to have been caught speaking Draconic--he had thought he was alone--and he reverts to common, as he says, 
"And greetings to you, Galdr. Our friend's cottage has become a major crossroads, it seems. I suspect we come on related business."  

Akhara greets Bheazir, but says little more until they begin talking about the issue of the tribute, at which point he offers what details he can.  

[/sblock]


----------



## Zweischneid (Jun 23, 2008)

[sblock=DM, Akhara, Galdr]
Bheazir demeanor turns mellow, embarrassed at having angered and strained the old man.
"_Yaaraer_ Dhealain. I forget the pain of your memories too quickly. Forgive me." 

Kneeling down beside the bed of his elder, the young Half-elf continues in a quiet tone. 
"Many good men and women died in Athelberg. And many more in the other towns. But they fought the second flight. They fought it knowing what they'd face for they had seen the first." 

Unsure on how to continue, Bheazir gazes at his two companions, and back towards his grandfather. 
"We all miss sorely those who have fallen. But not only because we lament their death. We miss them, because their will for freedom seems to be slipping from these lands. I know that, because that defiant spirit is with you still. Your tales inspired me, that is true"

After a moment of silence, Bheazir falls into slow recitation of ancient elven words.
_While yet a child
And ignorant of life,
I turned my wandering gaze
Up tow'rd the sun, as if with him
There were an ear to hear my wailings,
A heart, like mine,
To feel compassion for distress._?​

Standing up suddenly and returning to the Common of Evenfall, Bheazir proclaims with new determination.
"This is not about the Dragon. This is about Skravress exploiting fear and mistrust among these people. And about Norsten to afraid to confront his own wayward guards. There will not be ancient swords to give the next tribute season. And then? For us to survive, Evenfalls' people must find their courage now." 

Gearing up his weapons and armour with routine efficiency, Bheazir heads for the door. 
"I will not rouse a Dragon grandfather. I would never endanger the people of this town. Have faith in Yaaraer. You taught me better than you think."  


<outside>


Closing the door behind him and tightening up the last buckles of his equipment, he turns to Akhara and Galdr.
"I apologize you had to find my family in this moment of.... " Bheazirs voice tails of, lost for words. 

Rousing himself with an impish smile, he adds. 
"Anyway; I need to have a talk with the Bloodscale. You're coming?"[/sblock]


----------



## OutlawJT (Jun 24, 2008)

[sblock=Corbin & DM]
His equipment safely recovered, Jaden arrived at the rendezvous spot with a little time to spare. He didn't even have to wait two minutes for Corbin to join him. The pair nodded at each other, both barely containing the mischievous grins adoring their faces.

As carefully as he could manage Jaden led the way around to the back of Skravress' house. His efforts seemed almost infantile as he accidentally tripped into the corner of the fence with a clatter. With a clumsy but sufficient tug Jaden manages to sling himself over the fence into the Bloodscale's yard, hoping the fence will conceal him from anyone whose attention is drawn by the noise he made against it.

[sblock=crunch]
Well this really sucked. Hope my descriptive flair is sufficient to represent these crappy, crappy rolls.

Stealth roll approaching Skravress's home at F2. (1d20+2=3)

Athletics check to hop the fence into Skravress' backyard. F2 to F3. (1d20+8=13)
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 24, 2008)

Akhara bares his teeth (surely that's a smile), and follows.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 24, 2008)

[sblock=Jaden & DM]

_"Oi, he's more green than I thought. So much for all halflings being skilled in being stealthy."_ Corbin thinks to himself as he watches the novice efforts of his comrade. Thinking quickly he realizes that a distraction is required so they aren't seen. "Keep low and wait for me, I'll be back" Corbin whispers to the fence. 

Corbin begins a series of tumbling somersaults, leaps and even swings to the top of a streetsign, before landing gingerly on his feet. Looking at any other townsfolk observing "Ha! You have seen an advanced look at a show I'm planning on putting on for the town after the collections are done. You know, to lift everyone's spirits, a free show. Keep this under wraps though, cuz if everyone knows about it, they'll all be asking me to show them a sneak peek to. Ok?"

[sblock=Rolls]
Performs Athletic Stunt to distract people & then bluff the crowd (or make a diversion for Jaden to hide... not sure how best to use the skill here)
Athletics; Bluff(1d20+11=19, 1d20+8=18) 
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Jun 25, 2008)

[sblock=Akhara, Bheazir, DM]
"Of course I am coming," grins Galdr.  "This should be good." 
[/sblock]


----------



## Zweischneid (Jun 25, 2008)

[sblock=DM, Akhara, Galdr]Nodding thankfully at his companions concise acknowledgement of support, Bheazir closes the door behind him. For the briefest of moments he hesitates, as if for a final word to his grandfather on the bed. Though that word is never spoken. He sets off towards Evenfall.

"Akhara and Galdr! The stars shine on me for having you with me on this trying hour."  
He engages his two unalike companions as they march down the narrow pathway leading from the cottage to town.

"You have, however, not yet told me what brough you up to my home today in the first place." Bheazir inquires. 

"Is there something you'd need of me or would ask from me?"[/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 25, 2008)

[sblock=DM, Bheazir, Galdr]

OOC: DM, Akhara is trying a new, clearer color. So, afer he clears his throat, he begins...
IC:

Akhara listens to the half-elf, but glances over to Galdr, uncertain how to begin. "It's been a rough year for Evenfall. The tribute is overly oppressive, and I do not know why." 

Akhara pauses -- he doesn't like to admit his own inability, or his lack of self-sufficiency. 
"I'm not good always at figuring things out, and I had hoped you, Bheazir, would have some insight into why things have been so much more exacting."  He pauses, and bares his teeth again, and turns to the wizard. "And now with you here, friend Galdr, my confidence is increased further." An unmistakeable smile spreads, and he continues,"I am perhaps not even needed. You two may know the reasons for Evenfall's suffering already." 
 [/sblock]


----------



## Zweischneid (Jun 25, 2008)

[sblock=DM, Akhara, Galdr]
Bheazir stops in his tracks, somewhat perplexed. 
"You think I know why Norsten and his men are tightening their leash?" Ha! If my grandfather's to be believed, I myself am half the reason for the towns whole misery. Not to mention the fool who will cause the doom of Evenfall by stirring the Dragon's wrath!"

With narrow eyes his gaze turns back and forth between the scarred Dragonborn and the Tiefling mystic, trying to interpret Akharas final words. 
"Could someone here please explain to me what is going on? Galdr?"  

[/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 26, 2008)

[sblock=DM, Bheazir, Galdr]

"I didn't mean to perplex you, Bheazir. I assumed you would know more than I. My perspective is, inevitably, limited, and I lack the liberty to gather information you possess. It is clear that the extraction of tribute this year has been particularly cruel, and there seems from my perspective to be no reason for it. I do not know if your grandfather is to be believed or not, but your perspective is one I have come to trust. Mason in particular is operating with an enthusiasm that I cannot explain. I am not seeking to draw you into a conflict you do not seek. The same is true for you, Galdr. There is no need to make my concerns your own. I sought only your perspective, if you will give it to me."

Akhara is abashed. Nevertheless, he glances down, and then quickly up again, before glancing away almost immediately.

"Er." He begins, but stops. Then he tries again. "I do not know why the dragon has increased his demands, if that is where the problem lies. I do not know much of what transpires outside of the jail and the tannery. But what I see is upsetting the balance that has been achieved in this village. I would be most concerned if that balance were lost through avarice or foolishness. That is why I sought you out, Bheazir. That is why I am pleased that Galdr is hear as well."

[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 26, 2008)

[sblock=Corbin and Jaden]
Jaden's clumsy attempt at stealth starts to draw unwanted attention, but Corbin thinks quickly and covers for his friend's misstep.  The reaction from the crowd is dubious, but it seems to be more likely a result of the prevailing gloom surrounding the tribute than any suspicion of his motives.  Soon enough he is able to join Jaden on the other side of the fence.

The yard is well-groomed, but there are some unusual features, including a well-scratched area of grass, and a strange pile of debris that looks similar to a large nest, except that it's on the ground.  

Moving any further into the yard without attracting unwanted attention from the street (or the house?) will require stealth checks.[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Jun 27, 2008)

[sblock=DM, Bheazir, Akhara]
"I worry.  The guards took one of my grandfather's old books, that confounded me.  I fear the dragon may soon have more power to wield against us.

Why the tribute has gone up, I cannot say.  Perhaps the dragon had yet another spat of greed, perhaps to impress a mate? I am in ignorance on this matter."

While Galdr does not like others to know of his ignorance, sometimes he has no choice.
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 27, 2008)

[sblock=Bheazir, Akhara and Galdr]As the three companions make their way through the streets of Evenfall, the darkness of the mood is readily apparent.  Nobody is discussing the steepness of the tribute, but everyone is moving as if under a great weight.  

Eventually you arrive at the home of the Bloodscale.  The house seems quiet, and you realize that the dragonborn guardsman is probably about his duties somewhere else in town.  It is a nice home for the village, a bit bigger and better cared for than most. Your knowledge of the dragonborn assures you that he does none of the work, but you are unaware of who or what takes care of it for him. The front door faces the road, and there are three windows. Two smaller ones face the main road through town, and a larger one faces the house next door. [/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 27, 2008)

[sblock=Jaden & DM]
"Phew! That was close. Why don't you wait here whilst I sneak up to make sure that Skravress ain't hanging around?"  Corbin whispers to his fellow halfling. 

Assuming Jaden's ok with is, Corbin attempts to crawl up to the house, counting on his experience of remaining unseen to allow him to reach his destination without problems. Unfortunately, his movements aren't as practiced as normal and dried leaves and sticks crinkle underfoot. Corbin looks back at Jaden with an almost apologetic look upon his face as some of the metal in his pack grinds together.

[sblock=OOC]
Stealth (1d20+9=12) 
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Zweischneid (Jun 28, 2008)

"Well, I'm humbled you'd turn to me for answers. There are however none I can offer..."  Bheazir whispers to his two companions.

"...yet, that is." he adds, with a mischievous smirk, as the home of the Bloodscale comes into view.

"Nicely groomed. I wish I had time to take care of Dhealains cottage like this."² Bheazir shakes his head. "There might be a lead to this little mystery found inside though...  as well as likely my grandfathers stolen sword."  

"What do you think guys, should we visit?" Bheazir asks quietly, looking around for who else might be close.³ 



[sblock=OOC] ² Taking in the fine care of the garden, Bheazir wonders if there is something unatural about it and whether it already has been like that the last time he 'visited' the place.. not that he would notice though.

Insight vs. Skravress garden (1d20+2=7) 

³ looking around _carefully_... again not Bheazirs strong point.

Perception in front of Skravress house (1d20=3) [/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 28, 2008)

The comment about the sword momentarily puzzles Akhara, but he presumes Bheazir thinks he understands, and so he nods as if he does.

I see no need to hesitate," Akhara begins.
The dragonborn slings his backpack onto one shoulder, and subconsciously touches one of the tanning knives on his belt. "Delivery," he says, the crest of one scaly brow raised in a gesture of irony. His volume is only marginally above his speaking voice, and, looking about, opens the gate and enters. 

Akhara walks to the door, listening for voices inside. Assuming he hears none, he asks "Anyone home?", trying the door.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 28, 2008)

[sblock=Jaden and Corbin] Corbin's less than stealthy approach to the house draws unwanted company, as the apparent resident of the nest in the corner comes around the corner.  You both see a dog-sized, scaled creature that you recognize as a guard drake.  It bares its teeth and advances, letting out a hissing growl.  Corbin quickly realizes that this creature wasn't here the last time he "visited".  Almost immediately, a similar creature moves around the corner on the other side of the building, and corbin finds himself in between two reptilian foes.

Even as this occurs, you hear a voice from the front of the building, "Delivery.  Anyone home?"

Initiative and actions for a surprise round, please. [/sblock]

[sblock=Bheazir, Akhara and Galdr] Akhara walks into the yard and knocks.  From the other side of the house he hears a reptillian hissing sound, accompanied by the sound of drawn blades.  Something that sounds like something metallic falling over comes from inside the building.  Akhara can act in the surprise round, the others are not aware enough. [/sblock]

To all (especially Warlocklord and OutlawJT, I had to adjust colors a bit, as everyone chose to use either blue or green.  If you want to shift colors, I will do my best to match what you choose.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 28, 2008)

Seeing that their cover was blown, Corbin mutters under his breath "Oi, I guess it was me who's the green one" as he draws a pair of daggers from his hidden sheaths. 

Sizing up the closest enemy, he reacts with lightning speed and buries the blade deep in the opponent's scaly hide before it has a chance to react. After his attack, Corbin moves closer to Jaden, knowing that he'll need his friends help in this upcoming fight.

[sblock=OOC]Attack K6 with the dagger using Sly Flourish
Move to J3
Initiative (1d20+4=23) 
Attack vs. AC; Damage; Sneak Attack Damage (1d20+8=28, 1d4+3+4=8, 2d8=9) CRIT!
I don't have my books with me, can you please adjudicate as appropriate.

HP: 25/25
AC:16 (21 vs. OA)
Fort: 11
Ref: 16
Will: 13

[/sblock]


----------



## Zweischneid (Jun 28, 2008)

"Noone here it seems. All save!" Bheazir notes with a shrug as Akhara heads for the building.


[sblock=OOC]
Now here's an interesting question. Do people get boni from a Warlord if said Warlord stands around oblivious of the fight unfolding? 

Anyways, things about Bheazir that you might wanna keep in mind, this round or the next. 

Combat leader (Class feature)
Bheazir and each ally within 10 squares who can see and hear you gain a +2 power bonus to initiative.

Inspiring Presence (Class feature)
When an ally who can see Bheazir spends an action point to take an extra action, that ally also regains 3 lost hit points.​[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Jun 28, 2008)

Zweischneid said:


> "Noone here it seems. All save!" Bheazir notes with a shrug as Akhara heads for the building.
> QUOTE]
> 
> "Seems about right."  Galdr adjusts his ridiculous hat.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 28, 2008)

Zweischneid said:


> "Noone here it seems. All save!" Bheazir notes with a shrug as Akhara heads for the building.



"Someone is inside," Akhara says to those behind him, as he leaves the door and runs around the building to the right.

[sblock=OOC] let's see if I get this right. Standard action in surprise round, could be a double move. Akhara moves 6 spaces to K8, then into K7. (if double move is too much, he'll stop at k8.)[/sblock]


As Akhara rounds the corner he sees a lizardlike creature hissing at a halfling. He gets ready to attack.

[sblock=OOC, combat plan]
Initiative: <http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1643329/> 8+3=11

If Akhara has initiative on the creature, he will attack, drawing a weapon (minor), shift (move) to a potential flank (K7 if he's not there already and the creature hasn't moved, or wherever else if needed, risking an opp attack), and attacking w/ Combat advantage.[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC, meta]  Redclaw, Is this how you want things done? I'm just as happy sending you a messload of d20 rolls for you to apply, if that'll speed things up.[/sblock]

 KS


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 28, 2008)

OOC: Standard can be converted into a single move or a single minor, not into multiples of either.

Linking rolls is great.  I don't check them all, but if someone has a really lucky streak I might take the time.  :devious:

You'll get to update your actions after the suprise round ends.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 29, 2008)

Oops, wrong thread.


----------



## Zweischneid (Jun 30, 2008)

> "Someone is inside," Akhara says to those behind him, as he leaves the door and runs around the building to the right.





"There is?" taken by surprise by Akharas' statement, Bheazir hesitates a split second before springing into action.

[sblock=OOC]

After the surprise round, Intitiative: 10
Initiative Bheazir first regular round (1d20+3=10) 

```
[U]Mini Stat Block:[/U]
Hit points : 32 of 32; Bloodied at 16; Surges used: 0
  
[U]Defenses:[/U]
AC:   [B]17[/B]
Fort: [B]14[/B] 
Ref:  [B]12[/B] 
Will: [B]14[/B]

[U]Powers & Effects[/U]
+2 Initiative; self and ally (Combat Leader)
+3 temp hitpoints for using action points; ally (Inspiring presence)
```
*itching to get into fight* [/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Jun 30, 2008)

Galdr drops his wand out of his sleeve and into his hand, after making sure no one is watching.  He ceases to play with his hat and watches for targets.

[sblock=Stuff]
Initiative +3 (with Bheazir's bonus)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1644846/  Total 8

Defenses
AC 14
Fort 10
Ref 14
Will 15

Resist Fire 5

Daily Prepped: Sleep
[/sblock]


----------



## OutlawJT (Jul 2, 2008)

OOC: glad I at least got a surprise round to arm myself

[sblock=crunch]
Initiative (1d20+2=4)

Jaden uses his action in the surprise round to draw his sword free of the wrapping he was keeping it in in town and ready it for battle as well as shift to J4. As a free action he asks/indicates he wants Corbin to move to the corner of the yard nearest to him so he can put himself between Corbin and the monsters.
[/sblock]

"Well those are new," Jaden mumbles to himself as the guard drakes round the corner.

There wasn't time to try and mount an early attack. His blade still wrapped in a blanket he had to use the only time he had to ready himself. With as much haste as he could muster he drew his sword from it's hiding place in his arms and cast the wrappings aside as he hefted the blade into place to defend them.

"Corbin, you might want to get behind me in the corner!" Jaden said as quietly and calmly as he could to his friend, nodding towards the position he wanted Corbin to move to while taking a single step back himself.


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 7, 2008)

23 Corbin
13 Guard Drake
11 Akhara
4 Jaden

Corbin draws his dagger as he moves closer to Jaden.

The drakes move closer to the two Halflings, menacing them with their fang-filled mouths.

Akhara rounds the corner and lets his companions now that something is afoot in the yard.

With as much haste as he could muster Jaden drew his sword from it's hiding place in his arms and cast the wrappings aside as he hefted the blade into place to defend them.  "Corbin, you might want to get behind me in the corner!"

Bheazir and Galdr can join the initiative now.


----------



## Zweischneid (Jul 7, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]

Same initiative as above. If you want a new roll tell me

After the surprise round, Intitiative: 10
Initiative Bheazir first regular round (1d20+3=10) 

```
[U]Mini Stat Block:[/U]
Hit points : 32 of 32; Bloodied at 16; Surges used: 0
  
[U]Defenses:[/U]
AC:   [B]17[/B]
Fort: [B]14[/B] 
Ref:  [B]12[/B] 
Will: [B]14[/B]

[U]Powers & Effects[/U]
+2 Initiative; self and ally (Combat Leader)
+3 temp hitpoints for using action points; ally (Inspiring presence)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Jul 8, 2008)

I rolled in "stuff" above.


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 8, 2008)

I see the initiative rolls, but no actions given.  I'm also waiting on actions for Corbin, Jaden and Akhara.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 8, 2008)

Standing shoulder to shoulder with his halfling companion, Corbin stabs the guard drake as it rushes towards him and Jaden.

"Oi, you coulda given me a heads up Jaden." Corbin whispers to Jaden as he hopes they can end this quickly to avoid onlookers.

[sblock=OOC]
Stab K4 with Sly Flourish

I'll use the roll from my last attack, if that's ok with you Redclaw, just ignore the sneak attack damage. Critical causes the damage to be 11.
Attack vs. AC; Damage; Sneak Attack Damage (1d20+8=28, 1d4+3+4=8, 2d8=9) 

HP: 25/25
AC:16 (21 vs. OA)
Fort: 11
Ref: 16
Will: 13

[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Jul 8, 2008)

Galdr moves into the house and throws a bolt of black flame to deter the creature attacking Akhara.

[sblock=Actions]
Move into house (move), fire ray of enfeeblement at the lizard thing.
+4 to attack, 1d10+4 dmg, weakens until end of next turn.

IC rolls:
Attack: 1d20+4=23 
Dmg: 1d10+4=14 
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 8, 2008)

[sblock=Warlocklord] By into the house, do you mean the yard where Akhara is?  Nobody has opened the door yet, and you might have trouble attempting to fire anything from the house to the yard. [/sblock]


----------



## Zweischneid (Jul 9, 2008)

Darting around the corner, weapons drawn, Bheazir as he heads towards the fray. 
"Corbin! Jaden! It seems you've stirred up some nasty lizards there!"


[sblock=ooc]
Alright..  a bit tricky to predict what I'll do after the Drakes if the Drakes haven't acted yet. Anyways.. my first D&D 4e fight, bear with me 

_(Move action)_
move to K8 (4 diagonal, 1 up; assuming of course that Akhara moves)

_(Minor action)_
ready weapon

_(Standard action) _
a) If Corbin/Jaden get injured, use Inspiring word
b) If neither is injured or I can't preset my action like that, use a throwing axe vs. the GD2: Throwing axe vs. GD2 (1d20+3=19, 1d6+1=6)[/sblock]


----------



## OutlawJT (Jul 9, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]I'm on my third attempt to download Open Office so I can read the map now. First two times the file was corrupted somehow even though it's from the main site. Anyone know another site I can download it from if this third try doesn't work either? Only other one I found requires a registration fee for the site.[/sblock]


----------



## Zweischneid (Jul 9, 2008)

[sblock=Outlaw]

You don't have Excel? Attached as Pdf
[/sblock]


----------



## OutlawJT (Jul 9, 2008)

"They weren't here last time," Jaden replies wryly to his friend while sliding between the drakes to distract them from his friend.

Seeing how they were positioned Jaden could see that the quickest way to end this was to put himself at the greatest risk. With calculated precision he swung his blade about just catching the drake along the back wall in the shoulder. As the blade sliced into it's scaly hide it left the opening he was hoping to purchase for his dexterous friend.

"Get behind it Corbin. Quickly! We'll take it down much faster working at it together!" Jaden nodded at the space behind the drake his blade was keeping occupied.

[sblock=OOC & crunch]
OOC: Jaden shifted 1 square to J4 and then attacked guard drake 1 at square I4 with covering strike. On a successful hit the attack does 16 damage and allows Corbin to shift 2 squares. Jaden is asking/indicating Corbin should use this to shift to H4 to take up a flanking position. And oh crap is this gonna hurt when these two things hit me. Oh, and I mark guard drake 1 at I4 with my Combat Challenge.

Covering Attack vs GD1 (1d20 7=15)
Damage vs GD1 (2d10 3=16)[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jul 9, 2008)

Following his friends advice, Corbin nods to Jaden and nimbly slides past the distracted drake into a more advantageous position. 

[sblock=ooc]
Shift to H4
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 9, 2008)

23 Corbin  <--starting here
13 Needlefang Drake Swarm
--Guard Drake  <-- ending here
11 Akhara
10 Bheazir
8 Galdr
4 Jaden 

Standing shoulder to shoulder with his halfling companion, Corbin brutally stabs the guard drake as it rushes towards him and Jaden.  "Oi, you coulda given me a heads up Jaden." Corbin whispers to Jaden as he hopes they can end this quickly to avoid onlookers. 

Bheazir and Gladr see the door of the cabin open, and a swarm of very small reptiles spills out, moving around the house after Akhara.  They attack the dragonborn from behind and pull him to the ground with the sheer weight of their numbers (Akhara is knocked prone).

The two guard drakes then attack, one going after Corbin and the after attacking Jaden.  Corbin manages to deftly avoid the sharp teeth, but Jaden receives a deep gash on his leg (18 damage).

[sblock=Renau1g] I kept the crit, for 11 damage, but we will use the same approach in future situations.  If an attack is invalidated, the attack roll will be used for your next attack, whenever that occurs. [/sblock]

Akhara   25/25    Prone
Bheazir 32/32
Corbin 25/25
Galdr  21/21
Jaden  11/29  Bloodied

OOC: If anyone wants to adjust their actions due to the new developments, go ahead.  You probably all know that swarms tend to attack anyone who starts their turn in range.


----------



## Zweischneid (Jul 9, 2008)

Hearing the painful outcry of Jaden as the Guard Drake tears into him, as well as seeing the way blocked by the swarm of tiny creatures, Bheazir does not hestite to charge right _through _the Bloodscale's cottage, crashing through the window to asssist the embattled Halflings. 

"Don't let that Drake get to you Jaden! His bark's worse than his bite."

[sblock]
Alright.. time for the crazy stunt! If that's not working.. well, I dunno. 

_(minor action) _
ready weapons

_(move action)_ 
run (speed +2, Bheazir grants combat advantage) 5 sq. straight into the house and two sq. diagonal to I6.

--- Use Action Point ---

_(extra action)_
smash/jump/crash through the window to J6 ().. Athletics to smash through that window? Athletics (trained) to smash through that Window (1d20+8=21) 

_(standard action) _
Use inspiring word on Jaden, meaning he can spend a healing surge + 1d6 hp.
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 9, 2008)

I think the atheletics check would be your standard action for your normal turn, then the action point would allow you to use Inspiring Word (which is only a minor action, but with an AP, you only get one action regardless).

Go ahead and roll the 1d6 for the extra healing.


----------



## Zweischneid (Jul 9, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
You're right. Just felt like using the 'Action Point' for the 'Hollywood-style-crash-through-window-action' 

Unfortunatly, Jaden's more shocked than inspired by it I fear 

Healing Surge Bonus to Jaden through Inspiring Word (1d6=1) 
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jul 9, 2008)

Seeing the blood pouring from the deep gash in Jaden's leg, Corbin knows the other halfling won't last much longer without some help. Flipping the dagger into his left hand, the halfling reaches into his pack with blinding speed and fires out a pair of shurikens before the guard drakes can react. 

Leaving the enemies clearing the blood from their eyes, Corbin rushes over to take advantage of better positioning in this combat. 

[sblock=Redclaw] 
Sounds good, I wouldn't expect anything else 
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
Standard - Use _Blinding Barrage _ 
Blinding Barrage Attack; Damage (1d20+7=11, 2d6+4=11, 1d20+7=23, 2d6+4=9) 
Move - Move to K5 - provokes OA from GD1

Hit Points: 25 (bloodied: 13)

AC: 16 (21 vs. Opportunity Attacks)
Fort: 11
Ref: 16
Will: 13

[/sblock]


----------



## OutlawJT (Jul 9, 2008)

OOC: I stand by my original plan of action with one exception. I don't shift (stay at K3) and change the target of my attack to GD2 (so it is marked instead of GD1) and pray only the marked one attacks me. Corbin needs to flank and Jaden is the halfling to set it up for him. Jaden will now be indicating Corbin should shift to K5 instead of H4 as a result of his Covering Strike attack. As a point of interest for future encounters, I believe acrobatic stunt is intended to incorporate tumbling. It just leaves the DC open and flexible so the DM can decide how difficult the stated action is to accomplish.  The Tumble power I think was created so the rogue can tumble without having to make the check in the face of a particularly challenging tumble attempt (like tumbling through a crowd of enemies or past a larger opponent with multiple natural attacks to set up a flank). It's up to Redclaw how he interprets the RAW but I thought I should voice my two cents since he hasn't answered Renau yet on the issue. I hope he agrees with me but if not, you don't lose anything you thought you had I guess.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jul 10, 2008)

OOC: Are you allowed to use magic in self-defense?

Galdr will stick with his original plan, unless defending yourself with magic is illegal, in which case there is nothing he can do.


----------



## Zweischneid (Jul 11, 2008)

[sblock=Warlocklord]
Hi Warlock. I think noone quite understands your question on magic and self defence. 

OOC Discussion here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?t=229895&page=3

Maybe you could post Galdr's actions and movements, with reference to the maps, you are thinking about that have raised your questions about self-defence. Maybe knowing what you intend to do and what you think is a problem with it would make it more clear for Redclaw and speed up the game.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 12, 2008)

[OOC: !? Did the door open itself? When I moved away, it was precisely because I had *not* wanted to let the thing making noise out. I'll try to be more specific in the future. eep!]

IC:

Akhara is completely taken aback both by his failure to help engage the drake, and by the swarm of lizards crawling over his back. Panicked, he attempts to stand, and lets off his breath weapon at the insects. 

[OOC: I'm away from my books right now, and I do not know all the modifiers for breath weapons and/or/on/against swarms. Please adjust as appropriate, I presume a single roll will do, if needed, poor as it is:

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1659739/

]


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 12, 2008)

Kobold Stew said:


> [OOC: !? Did the door open itself? When I moved away, it was precisely because I had *not* wanted to let the thing making noise out. I'll try to be more specific in the future. eep!]



Akhara did not open the door...


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 12, 2008)

23 Corbin
13 Dark Creeper
--Needlefang Drake Swarm
--Guard Drake
11 Akhara  starting here
10 Bheazir
8 Galdr
4 Jaden 

As Akhara begins to move, the small drakes rip into his scaled skin, (13 damage).  Despite the pain, he  stands and breathes poisonous gas at the swarm, but all of the drakes manage to avoid the blast. 

Hearing the painful outcry of Jaden as the Guard Drake tears into him, as well as seeing the way blocked by the swarm of tiny creatures, Bheazir does not hestite to charge right _through _the Bloodscale's cottage, crashing through the window to asssist the embattled Halflings.   "Don't let that Drake get to you Jaden! His bark's worse than his bite."
( Jaden heals 8 hit points).

Galdr moves into the yard and fires a bolt of black energy at the swarm that is attacking Akhara.  The bolt hits, but seems to be less effective than he’d hoped.  They are, however, visibly weakened.

"They weren't here last time," Jaden replies wryly to his friend while, with calculated precision, he swung his blade about just catching the drake along the back wall in the shoulder. As the blade sliced into its scaly hide, spraying blood across the grass (bloodied, marked), it left the opening he was hoping to purchase for his dexterous friend.  "Get behind it Corbin. Quickly! We'll take it down much faster working at it together!" Jaden nodded at the space behind the drake his blade was keeping occupied.

Seeing the blood pouring from the deep gash in Jaden's leg, Corbin knows the other halfling won't last much longer without some help. Flipping the dagger into his left hand, the halfling reaches into his pack with blinding speed and fires out a pair of shurikens before the guard drakes can react.  His shuriken hits one squarely, but only grazes the other.  Leaving the enemies clearing the blood from their eyes, Corbin rushes over to take advantage of better positioning in this combat.

A small form materializes out of the shadows in the house, only noticed by those around the instant its dagger sinks into Bheazir’s exposed back through the window (12 damage).  It then seems to fade once again into the shadows.

The needlefangs continue their assault on Akhara, once again attempting to drag the dragonborn to the ground, but this time they are unsuccessful.  

The guard drakes continue their assault.  The first attacks Jaden, biting into him once again despite appearing blinded (13 damage).  The other attacks Corbin, latching onto his leg (11 damage)
Akhara   12/25    Bloodied
Bheazir 20/32
Corbin 14/25
Galdr  21/21
Jaden  6/29  Bloodied
GD2 32 damage  Blinded, Bloodied, marked by Jaden
GD1  5 damage
NS  9 damage Weakened
DC uninjured


----------



## Zweischneid (Jul 12, 2008)

"Honorable warriors never fall!!"
Shaking of glass and debris, barely taking note of the bleeding wound in his back, Bheazir darts forward to drive his blade deep into the side of the Drake harrowing his friend Jaden. 

"He does seem to like you Jaden. That'll teach that lizard it's place!" 
the Half-elf notes towards his old friend as he pulls his sword free again with a sickening tear.   



[sblock=OOC]
_(move action)_
shift to J5

_(standard action)_
Bastion of Defense vs. GD1; Bastion of Defense (vs. AC) (1d20+6=26, 3d8+3=17)  (since this is a critical , max damage would actually be 27!!  )

Effect: *All allies within 5 (Galdr is out of range) gain +1 to all defenses for the encounter and 8 temp. hitpoints!!*

_(minor action)_
Inspiring word on Jaden Inspiring word on Jaden v. 2.0 (1d6=5) healing another 12 (if is surge value is 7).

---------------
Also, I think you missed to include this in the final summery? Is Bheazir wounded?







> A small form materializes out of the shadows in the house, only noticed by those around the instant its dagger sinks into Bheazir’s exposed back through the window (12 damage). It then seems to fade once again into the shadows.




[/sblock][sblock=shortstat Bheazir]Hit points : 20(?) of 32; Bloodied at 16; Surges used: 0

Defenses:
AC: *17*
Fort: *14* 
Ref: *12* 
Will: *14*

Powers & Effects
+2 Initiative; self and ally (Combat Leader)
+3 temp hitpoints for using action points; ally (Inspiring presence)
+1 to all defenses and + 8 temp. Hitpoints for everyone but Galdr and Bheazir (Bastion of Defense)
Bastion of Defense, Inspiring Words​[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 12, 2008)

You're right.  Bheazir is at 20/32.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 13, 2008)

"Get these lizards off of me!" shouts Akhara, oblivious to the possible irony.

Akhara takes a healing surge, and readys himself to attack next round.

[OOC: don't know when I'll next b e at a terminal -- might be a few days.  Akhara will continue to attack the swarm in panic, I suppose.]


----------



## OutlawJT (Jul 13, 2008)

With the more offending of the two guard drakes down and the encouragement of Bheazir bolstering his stamina Jaden slides towards the first beast, bringing his blade to bare. The sword sings through the air towards it's target. With a sweet schlick sound it tears through the creatures hide in a telling blow. This monster would find it difficult to pay attention to anyone else now. Jaden had made sure his presence was felt by it.

OOC: shift to J4, Sure Strike vs GD1 (1d20 9=27), Damage vs GD1 (1d10=10). If by some miracle I was wrong about GD2's demise then I apply the attack to it instead and only shift if GD2 drops as a result of the attack.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 15, 2008)

Corbin grimaces in pain as the guard drake clamps onto his leg, but doesn't cry out. 

Corbin rushes around the offending drake, in order to reach its open back. While the enemy is distracted by Jaden, Corbin drives his dagger into a weak spot in the drakes back and twists to cause further pain. 

[sblock=OOC]
Minor: Use Healing Surge (+6hp)
Move: Move to K5 to flank enemy, draw OA from G1 (AC 21)
Standard: Sly Flourish, Hit AC 18 for 20 damage
Attack vs. AC; Damage; Sneak Attack (1d20+8=18, 1d4+7=10, 2d8=10) 
28/25 hp (+8 temp from Bheazir)
AC: 16 (21 vs. Opportunity Attacks)
Fort: 11
Ref: 16
Will: 13

Powers:
(at will) Sly Flourish

(at will) Riposte Strike

(encounter) Positioning Strike

(daily) Blinding Barrage 
[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Jul 15, 2008)

Galdr noted the ineffectiveness of the black bolt.  Unsure of what to do next, short of loosing flames on everything in sight, he throws a bolt of force from his hand at the swarm.

[sblock=actions]
Shifting to I12.  Launching a magic missile at the swarm.
Attack:1d20+4=14 
Damage: 2d4+4=10 
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 16, 2008)

23 Corbin
13 Dark Creeper
--Needlefang Drake Swarm
--Guard Drake
11 Akhara <-- starting here
10 Bheazir
8 Galdr
4 Jaden 

"Get these lizards off of me!" shouts Akhara, oblivious to the possible irony.   Once again the drakes bite at Akhara as he tries to catch his breath.  He is able to avoid their teeth this time, however.  He is able to settle down a bit, and it eases some of his pain.  

"Honorable warriors never fall!!"  Shaking of glass and debris, barely taking note of the bleeding wound in his back, Bheazir darts forward to drive his blade deep into the side of the Drake harrowing his friend Jaden.   The reptile gives a final cry and collapses.  "He does seem to like you Jaden. That'll teach that lizard it's place!"  the Half-elf notes towards his old friend as he pulls his sword free again with a sickening tear.   (Everyone but Galdr gets +1 to all defenses and 8 temp hit points)

Galdr noted the ineffectiveness of the black bolt. Unsure of what to do next, short of loosing flames on everything in sight, he throws a bolt of force from his hand at the swarm.  His spell fails to find its mark, however, passing harmlessly between several of the creatures.

With the more offending of the two guard drakes down and the encouragement of Bheazir bolstering his stamina Jaden slides towards the first beast, bringing his blade to bare. The sword sings through the air towards its target. With a sweet schlick sound it tears through the creatures hide in a telling blow. This monster would find it difficult to pay attention to anyone else now. Jaden had made sure his presence was felt by it.

Corbin rushes around the offending drake, in order to reach its open back. Its teeth try to catch him again but close just short of his flesh.  While the enemy is distracted by Jaden, Corbin drives his dagger into a weak spot in the drakes back and twists to cause further pain, releasing a flow of dark reptilian blood.  (GD2 is bloodied).

The mysterious dark form emerges from the open doorway, cloaked in shadows, and throws a dagger at Galdr, catching him by surprise.  (9 damage).

The mass of small reptilians continue their attempt to pull Akhara to the ground, this time doing so easily (crit, Akhara is prone).  

The guard drake continues its dogged pursuit of the sly Halfling, biting deeply and nearly dragging Corbin off his feet.  (12 points of damage: Corbin is bloodied). 


Akhara   19/25    +8 temp, prone, +3 to all defenses
Bheazir 20/32   
Corbin 10/25  +1 to all defenses
Galdr  12/21 
Jaden  6/29   Bloodied  +8 temp +1 to all defenses

GD2  Dead
GD1  Bloodied
NS  Injured 
DC Uninjured

[sblock=Renau1g] Your action is no longer valid, as your target is dead.  Additionally, using a Healing Surge in combat, Second Wind, is a standard action. [/sblock]


----------



## Zweischneid (Jul 16, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]
As much as I hate to rule against myself, I think Bheazir does not benefit from his own 'Bastion of Defense'. Unlike say.. Lead the attack.. it says only allies and not you and each ally, or some such in the description.

Thoughts?
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jul 16, 2008)

[sblock=Redclaw]
Whoops... sorry about that.

Please adjust my target to GD1 & move to H3 to still be flanking. As per our previous discussion, same rolls. 

Standard: Sly Flourish, Hit AC 18 for 20 damage
Attack vs. AC; Damage; Sneak Attack (1d20+8=18, 1d4+7=10, 2d8=10) 
14/25 hp (+8 temp from Bheazir)
AC: 16 (21 vs. Opportunity Attacks)
Fort: 11
Ref: 16
Will: 13

Powers:
(at will) Sly Flourish

(at will) Riposte Strike

(encounter) Positioning Strike

(daily) Blinding Barrage 
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 17, 2008)

summary updated


----------



## Zweischneid (Jul 17, 2008)

"Corbin strike now! Lets finish this brute." 
Bheazir yells as he lands a heavy blow against the remaining Drake, inspiring the Halfling warrior to strike a blow of his own.


[sblock=OOC, (Jaden) Corbin & Redclaw]

(move action)
- stay put - 

(standard action)
Hammer and anvil
Hammer and Anvil vs. GD1, attack (+2 flanking), damange (+1 versatile). (1d20+8=26, 1d8+4=7) 

*--- if H&A hits, Corbin gets to make a free basic melee attack with +2 to hit (flanking) and +3 to damage (Bheazir Cha bonus). *

(minor action)
draw shield (I think I haven't yet)

(note to all)
Bheazir out of healing powers.. you can however still get 3 hitpoints by using an action point (not to mention that some creative power-combos would help alot)
[/sblock][sblock=shortstat Bheazir]Hit points : 20(?) of 32; Bloodied at 16; Surges used: 0

Defenses:
AC: *17*
Fort: *14* 
Ref: *12* 
Will: *14*

Powers & Effects
+2 Initiative; self and ally (Combat Leader)
+3 temp hitpoints for using action points; ally (Inspiring presence)
+1 to all defenses and + 8 temp. Hitpoints for everyone but Galdr and Bheazir (Bastion of Defense)
Bastion of Defense, Inspiring Words, Hammer & Anvil​[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 17, 2008)

Zweischneid said:


> [sblock=OOC, Jaden & Redclaw]
> 
> (move action)
> shift 1 right to K5, flanking GD2 with Jaden.
> ...



[sblock=Zweischneid] Apparently I hadn't quite fixed things the way I intended.  GD1 is still up, GD2 is dead. [/sblock]


----------



## Zweischneid (Jul 17, 2008)

[sblock=Redclaw...and Corbin(edit)]
fixed above.

Hammer and Anvil vs. GD1 than, don't shift prior, free basic melee attack goes to Jaden Corbin instead
Don't forget to add the Bheazir Cha +3 damage bonus on this attack.

Man.. why do I keep confusing the Halflings 

[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jul 17, 2008)

Catching the gist of Bheazir's tactics, Corbin grins as the half-elf drives the longsword into the drake. Sensing his opportunity the halfing quickly stabs the drake with his small dagger. 

[sblock=OOC]
Attack; Damage (1d20+13=18, 1d4+1=5)  Wow... bad roll  
Hits 18 AC for 5 damage
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 17, 2008)

For those acting after Bheazir, that will drop the second guard drake.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jul 18, 2008)

Galdr, thinking quickly for a new tactic, fires a scorching burst above the needledrake swarm, but catching the swarm in it's radius.

[sblock=Actions]
Galdr will stay where he is and fire a scorching burst 3 squares above the swarm's position.
Attack:1d20 4=19
Damage: 1d6 4=5
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 21, 2008)

[sblock=warlocklord] Scorching Burst is a burst 1 effect.  It hits the square you target and every square it touches, meaning it wouldn't hit the swarm if you placed it three squares above them.  I don't think you can catch the swarm without getting yourself or Akhara, unless one of you moves. [/sblock]

Still waiting for actions for Jaden and Corbin.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 22, 2008)

Stopping to catch his breath, Corbin will spend moment to evaluate the scene and attempt to determine where he can best fit in.

[sblock=OOC]
Standard: Second Wind
Move: ........nothing
Minor: Use Perception to see any hidden threats
Perception (1d20+5=16) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Zweischneid (Jul 24, 2008)

As the vicious Drake stops moving, Bheazir takes note of his wound for the first time. 
"There must be another beast around here. One with a knife. Everyone beware!"


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 24, 2008)

(For when it is Akhara's turn to act

Again the creatures have dragged him to the ground. Akhara, furious,  will stand (1), the grip on his tanning knife uncertain in the face of so many small creatures. He tosses it with a flourish, feeling foolish as the knife spins around his wrist into an attack position, and he takes a few steps back (2): this is a move that can dazzle sentients; it is almost a habit as he does this now. Momentarily he is free of them, and as an impulse he throws the knife at the seething mass before him (3), while he reaches for another knife (4).

(1) move action: stand.
(2) deft strike, moving two squares to K6
(3) to hit: 27 to hit (crit!) -- so max damage (1d4+3, though a 1 was rolled; don't know how this tallies vs. a swarm): here are the rolls. http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1673863/
(4) minor: draw another dagger


----------



## WarlockLord (Jul 25, 2008)

OOC: Sorry about the wait.  Computer issues.

Galdr will fire it 1 square above (my bad...thinking diameter) if there's a way he can only hit the drakes.  If not, he will ready the action to go when Akhara is out of the way.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 30, 2008)

_Bump?_


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 30, 2008)

Sorry, I just got internet access at the new home.  I should be able to update tonight or tomorrow.  Any sign of Jaden's action?


----------



## renau1g (Jul 30, 2008)

_afraid not_


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 1, 2008)

23 Corbin
13 Dark Creeper
--Needlefang Drake Swarm
--Guard Drake
11 Akhara  starting here
10 Bheazir
8 Galdr
4 Jaden 
Akhara stands, facing the teeth of the swarming drakes again as he does so (20 points of damage).  Despite the pain, he manages to dazzle the creatures with his knife and step back.  He throws the knife, and it slices through several of the creatures, but fails to disperse the mass (half damage from melee and ranged attacks).

"Corbin strike now! Lets finish this brute." 
Bheazir yells as he lands a heavy blow against the remaining Drake, inspiring the Halfling warrior to strike a blow of his own.  Corbin drives his dagger into the drake, and the reptile finally collapses.

Galdr takes advantage of the space Akhara yielded and blasts the swarm with fiery magic.  Many of the small creatures are visibly charred by the flames (extra damage). [sblock=Warlocklord] With Akhara moving, you had plenty of space, centering it at J8 or K8 does the trick.  On another note, could you note which defense your attacks target?  It would save me some time.  Thanks. [/sblock]

Jaden moves in front of Akhara, hoping to discourage the swarm from attacking the rogue further.  He holds his weapon back, ready to attack if the opportunity presents itself.

Stopping to catch his breath, Corbin will spend moment to evaluate the scene and attempt to determine where he can best fit in.  [sblock=Corbin] You detect no hidden threats from where you stand, although you recognize that something is attacking Galdr on the other side of the house.[/sblock]

The scorched swarm moves to attack Galdr, but is unable to drag the wizard to the ground.

The shadowy figure moves toward Galdr as well, and drives its dagger into the tiefling’s back (10 damage).

Akhara   7/25     +1 to all defenses   Bloodied
Bheazir 20/32   
Corbin 16/25  +1 to all defenses
Galdr  2/21 Bloodied
Jaden  6/29   Bloodied  +8 temp +1 to all defenses
GD2    Dead
GD1   Dead
NS  Injured 
DC  Uninjured


----------



## Zweischneid (Aug 1, 2008)

Fresh drakeblood still dripping from his sword, Bheazir spins around and charges into the swarm of Needlefang Drake's. 
"Step back Galdr, let me wrestle with these beasties."

[sblock=OOC]
(move action)
Move to J9

(standard action)
Wolf-pack tactics against the Swarm, allowing Galdr to shift 1 sq. (would suggest Galdr shifts to K12):

Wolfpack vs. Needlefang swarm (1d20+8=20, 1d8+3=10) (Flanking the Swarm with Galdr)

(minor action)
dunno... 
[/sblock][sblock=tactics Akhara, Galdr, Jaden]No more healing coming from Bheazir. 
As mentioned before, I would strongly suggest you use an action point (which heals 3 hitpts with Bheazir present) and finish the things quickly with an extra attack and/or use second wind.
[/sblock][sblock=shortstat Bheazir]Hit points : 20(?) of 32; Bloodied at 16; Surges used: 0

Defenses:
AC: *17*
Fort: *14* 
Ref: *12* 
Will: *14*

Powers & Effects
+2 Initiative; self and ally (Combat Leader)
+3 temp hitpoints for using action points; ally (Inspiring presence)
+1 to all defenses and + 8 temp. Hitpoints for everyone but Galdr and Bheazir (Bastion of Defense)
Bastion of Defense, Inspiring Words​[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 1, 2008)

Corbin can't really see what is happening on the other side of the house, so he decides that stealth is the better part of valor, so he will hurry to the edge of the house and as quickly and quietly as he can, move around to the far wall and try to remain hidden from whatever threats are there. He'll duck under the window (not a hard feat for him  ) as he moves, just in case.

[sblock=Stats]
Standard: Use as a move action to gain a double move
Move: Move to D9 (double move)
Minor: Attempt to become hidden (Stealth (Includes -5 for moving more than 2 squares) (1d20+4=17) )

16/25 hp (+8 temp from Bheazir)
AC: 16 (21 vs. Opportunity Attacks)
Fort: 11+1 = 12
Ref: 16+1 = 17
Will: 13+1 = 14

Powers:
(at will) Sly Flourish

(at will) Riposte Strike

(encounter) Positioning Strike

(daily) Blinding Barrage 
[/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 3, 2008)

Akhara is grateful as he sees Galdr's form pass in front of him, offering a moment's respite. 

[I'm going to wait to see what's hapened after the creatures move at init 13 before I decide my actions -- they may be my last!    ]


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 3, 2008)

Kobold Stew said:


> Akhara is grateful as he sees Galdr's form pass in front of him, offering a moment's respite.
> 
> [I'm going to wait to see what's hapened after the creatures move at init 13 before I decide my actions -- they may be my last!    ]




Akhara is up first.  I've been stopping with the creatures' actions and starting with Akhara's for most of the combat, so that you all can act based on what they did.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 4, 2008)

Redclaw said:


> Akhara is up first.  I've been stopping with the creatures' actions and starting with Akhara's for most of the combat, so that you all can act based on what they did.




OOC:  oops.  My mistake. 

Is the fence passable -- i.e. can Akhara cross it easily? 

If it counts as two squares or something, Akhara will move to J3 and then cross to J2. That would leave him with a standard, and he'd be willing to throw another knife, aware that the swarm has some cover.

If it is a move or a standard action, then He will move to I3 and then use the move action to cross. 

Trying to get out of harm's way, safely!

(Also, is it a picket fence? or is it solid (can the swarm pass through it)?)


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 4, 2008)

It's a solid fence, and requires an atheletics check to climb, as a standard action.


----------



## WarlockLord (Aug 5, 2008)

Galdr is not happy.  He takes some time to recuperate (second wind, heals 5),takes a step backward, and blasts Dark Cloak twice.

[sblock=OOC]
I'm screwed.  
Shifting to k12, attacking with magic missile twice via action point.  Targets Ref.
Attack:1d20+4=9 
1d20+4=12 
Damage (I assume 9 is a miss): 2d4+4=7
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 5, 2008)

WarlockLord said:


> Galdr is not happy.  He takes some time to recuperate (second wind, heals 5),takes a step backward, and blasts Dark Cloak twice.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]
> I'm screwed.
> ...




Did you use second wind, or did you attack twice?

Also, since there still seems to be some confusion (or lack of options?), here's how swarms work in 4E.  They take half damage from melee or ranged attacks, but take extra damage for close or burst attacks.  When an enemy starts its turn in the swarm's threatened area (burst 1, in effect), the swarm gets a free attack.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 6, 2008)

Redclaw said:


> It's a solid fence, and requires an atheletics check to climb, as a standard action.




Ok, no fence hopping, then; here's Akhara's action:

1. Standard action, throwing a knife at the swarm.  Galdr does not offer cover, I think, so it's 1d20+7 to hit. (20 to hit; 6 damage)

2. Minor to draw another knife. 

3. If the swarm is still active, I'll spend an action point and throw again. 1d20+7. (26 to hit; 4 damage)

4. Move action to I3 if swarm still alive; if not, a different move might be made. 

Rolls to hit: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1688338/

I think that is the best Akhara can do at this point.

KS.


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 11, 2008)

23 Corbin
13 Dark Creeper
--Needlefang Drake Swarm
--Guard Drake
11 Akhara  starting here
10 Bheazir
8 Galdr
4 Jaden 

Akhara throws his dagger at the swarm, drawing another before his first hits the little beasts.  When he sees that he hasn’t ended the threat, he throws his second blade, once again drawing blood from several of the drakes.  Realizing that his daggers won’t finish them off, he retreats to avoid feeling their jaws again (heal 3 for using AP).

Fresh drakeblood still dripping from his sword, Bheazir spins around and charges into the swarm of Needlefang Drakes.  "Step back Galdr, let me wrestle with these beasties."   The wizard moves deftly away from the swarm even as Bheazir’s sword bites into them, finally leaving the swarm bloodied.

Removed from the immediate threat of the swarm, Galdr turns his attention to the shadow-cloaked creature that emerged from the house.  Unfortunately, both of his spell missiles miss (heal 3 for using AP).  

Jaden rushes forward, knowing his place is between the wizard and the threats.  He swings his sword with a mighty yell,  but he has trouble picking out a target and his attack misses.

Corbin rushes around the far side of the house and attempts to hide himself.

The dark-cloaked creature glares at Galdr.  You’ll get yours soon enough, wizardling, it spits.  The shadows will surround you before you know it.  It then disappears over the wall and down the street.

The swarm of small drakes, many of them bleeding and limping, focus on Bheazir, easily pulling him to the ground beneath them, and then gouging his flesh with their teeth (18 damage, I just realized that their pull down ability is only a minor action.  Oops.)

Akhara   10/25     +1 to all defenses   Bloodied
Bheazir 2/32   prone, bloodied
Corbin 10/25  +1 to all defenses  (17 stealth check)
Galdr  5/21 Bloodied
Jaden  6/29   Bloodied  +8 temp +1 to all defenses
GD2    Dead
GD1    Dead
NS    Bloodied
DC    Gone


----------



## Zweischneid (Aug 11, 2008)

Bheazir fights himself up on his feet, breathing heavily and whincing in pain as he tears of tine drakes latched unto his skin.

[sblock=OOC]
(move action)
Stand up

(standard action)
Second wind (heals 8, +2 to defenses)

(minor action) 
Look tough 

[/sblock][sblock=shortstat Bheazir]Hit points : 10 of 32; Bloodied at 16; Surges used: 1

Defenses: (+2 to all defenses for second wind)
AC: *19*
Fort: *16* 
Ref: *14* 
Will: *16*

Powers & Effects
+2 Initiative; self and ally (Combat Leader)
+3 temp hitpoints for using action points; ally (Inspiring presence)
+1 to all defenses and + 8 temp. Hitpoints for everyone but Galdr and Bheazir (Bastion of Defense)
Bastion of Defense, Inspiring Words​[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 11, 2008)

Corbin's tiny legs don't allow him to get into a position to strike, but he moves as close as he can around the corner of the house.

[sblock=OOC]
Move - G12
Standard - Full Defence (+2 to all defences, not included below)
Minor -Attempt to spot enemy (Perception +5)
10/25 hp (+8 temp from Bheazir)
AC: 16 (21 vs. Opportunity Attacks)
Fort: 11+1 = 12
Ref: 16+1 = 17
Will: 13+1 = 14
[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Aug 11, 2008)

OOC: My bad.  I use second wind.  I thought it was a minor action.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 12, 2008)

Akhara, his back against the fence, realizes that the battle has turned. He lurches forward, back to where he had been. (Move action to K8). He picks up the knives he had thrown so ineffectually (standard action?*). He growls,
"These creatures have been problem enough. Let's finish this and get inside."

His eyes survey the wounds these creatures have caused. This seems to have been an excessive response for his mission. Have the halflings provoked something?, he wonders.

*If picking up multiple knives is only a minor action, he will attack the swarm.


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 16, 2008)

23 Corbin
13 Dark Creeper
--Needlefang Drake Swarm
--Guard Drake
11 Akhara  starting here
10 Bheazir
8 Galdr
4 Jaden 

Akhara moves back to his earlier position and retrieves his thrown knives.  Seeing the swarm covering the prone Bheazir, he decides to try to help the warlord.  He throws one of his blades, but fails to his fear of hitting a friend spoils his aim.

Bheazir manages to stand despite the grasping claws and teeth of the tiny reptiles, and he takes a moment to catch his breath.  (8 hit points recovered).

Galdr also takes a moment to catch his breath.  (5 +3, 8 points recovered.)

Jaden proves less adept than Bheazir at avoiding the drakes’ fangs, and he gasps in pain as they find his flesh in multiple place.  (6 damage, from his temporary supply).  Despite the pain, he manages to attack the swarm,  and knock a few more of the lizards down.

Corbin moves around the corner and crouches defensively against the fence.

The swarm of drakes attempts to drag Bheazir to the ground once more, but the cagy half-elf has learned his lesson, and he manages to keep his feet.  Their teeth do their work this time, however, and his legs begin to bleed in a few new places.  (takes  14 damage.  Dying.)

Akhara   10/25     +1 to all defenses   Bloodied
Bheazir -4/32    dying
Corbin 10/25  +1 to all defenses  (17 stealth check)
Galdr  13/21 
Jaden  6/29   Bloodied  +2 temp +1 to all defenses
GD2     Dead
GD1    Dead
NS   Bloodied


----------



## renau1g (Aug 16, 2008)

Finally reaching the enemy, Corbin attempts to stab at the swarm with his dagger, but the mass of creatures throws off his aim and the halfling's swing is ineffectual.

[sblock=OOC]
Move: to I11 to flank
Standard: Sly Flourish on the swarm (14 vs. AC)Sly Flourish; Damage; Sneak Attack (1d20+10=14, 1d4+7=10, 2d8=9) 
Minor: n/a

10/25 hp (+8 temp from Bheazir)
AC: 16 (21 vs. Opportunity Attacks)
Fort: 11+1 = 12
Ref: 16+1 = 17
Will: 13+1 = 14

Powers:
(at will) Sly Flourish

(at will) Riposte Strike

(encounter) Positioning Strike

(daily) Blinding Barrage 

[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 16, 2008)

renau1g said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> 
> 10/25 hp (+8 temp from Bheazir)
> AC: 16 (21 vs. Opportunity Attacks)
> ...




[sblock=Renau1g] Just to clarify, you lost your 8 temporary hp almost as soon as you got them.  Those 10 are all you've got.  [/sblock]


----------



## Zweischneid (Aug 16, 2008)

Bheazir continues to bleed quietly

[sblock=1st round saving throw]
1st end of round saving thrown while dying (1d20=10) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 16, 2008)

When Akhara sees Bheazir fall, he looks down. _I know so little about these creatures' anatomies,_ he thinks to himself. Then, his second thought: _What a mess this is; we need to get inside._

He grabs a scrap of leather from his pack -- as he does so he notices the smooth cut-out curve from a scabbard he has made earlier in the week for one of the city guards. Awkwardly, he presses it on the largest of the open wounds, attempting to staunch bleeding. With his other hand, he moves to brush off one of the corpses from the drake swarm from Bheazir's body. "Hmp. Their jaws lock," he observes to himself. As he rips it off, he sees some of Bheazir's thigh pull away with it. 
"Oops."


(standard) Attempt a heal check to stabilize Bheazir. Untrained; no wisdom bonus, so the rollis vs vs. DC 15 at 1d20+2: total is 6. Unsuccessful!

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1700136/


----------



## WarlockLord (Aug 16, 2008)

Galdr watches Bheazir fall.  Unable to reach him to render aid, the tiefling settles for throwing a blast of magic and insulting the swarm's mothers.

[sblock=actions]
Casting magic missile.
Attack: 1d20+4=21 vs Ref
Damage: 2d4+4=9 force

Then moving to h12.
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 18, 2008)

23 Corbin
13 Dark Creeper
--Needlefang Drake Swarm
--Guard Drake
11 Akhara  starting here
10 Bheazir
8 Galdr
4 Jaden 

Akhara attempts to staunch the blood flowing from Bheazir, but proves unable to mend the warlord’s wounds.

Bheazir continues to lie still, but doesn’t seem to get any worse, despite the numerous little reptiles crawling all over his body.  Apparently they only attack moving targets.

Galdr calls on his arcane knowledge to send a beam of force at the swarm of drakes, driving it right into their midst.  Unfortunately, he only manages to knock a few of them down. (half damage for ranged and melee attacks).

Jaden is once again bitten by the drakes (6 damage, 2 temp and 4 normal), but once again fights through the pain to slice his sword through a number of the beasts.  (10 damage, halved).  He then steps away, worried about falling to the swarm’s continued attacks.

Corbin moves to attack the swarm from behind the house, but is unable to catch any of the reptiles with his dagger’s blade.

The swarm moves closer to Corbin, several of the drakes growl at Galdr as well.  Most of them, however, focus on the Halfling, attempting to drag him to the ground, but failing to do so.  Their efforts to chew through his leather armor prove equally fruitless.

Akhara   10/25     +1 to all defenses   Bloodied
Bheazir -4/32   dying 
Corbin 10/25  +1 to all defenses  
Galdr  13/21 
Jaden  2/29   Bloodied   +1 to all defenses
GD2     Dead
GD1    Dead
NS   Bloodied


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 18, 2008)

Akhara seems only partly aware of the ongoing conflict. As he leans over Bheazir, his own blood drips onto his colleague's clothing. "Jaden, what do you know of the healing arts? I am well out of my depth here." Akhara asks, as he wipes a combination of sweat and blood from his own scaly brow. 

The leather patch is clearly insufficient as a bandage, and the gashes in Bheazir's body are many. Akhara knows from his own injuries in the past that scars don't matter -- pressure on the wound is what is needed. He continues to attempt to help Bheazir, though without any noticeable improvement.



(standard) Attempt a heal check to stabilize Bheazir. Untrained; no wisdom bonus, so the rollis vs vs. DC 15 at 1d20+2: total is 3. Even less successful than before! Let's hope third time is the charm.

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1701768/


----------



## renau1g (Aug 18, 2008)

Cursing as the enemies approach and his allies appear to have abandoned him, Corbin attempts a more defensive strike, hoping he can pursuade the foe to attack someone else. 

[sblock=OOC]
Standard - Riposte Strike Riposte Strike; Damage; Interrupt Attack; Damage (1d20+8=25, 1d4+4=6, 1d20+5=14, 1d4+1=3) 
Move - n/a
Minor - n/a

10/25 hp 
AC: 16 (21 vs. Opportunity Attacks)
Fort: 11+1 = 12
Ref: 16+1 = 17
Will: 13+1 = 14
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 19, 2008)

23 Corbin
13 Needlefang Drake Swarm
11 Akhara  starting here
10 Bheazir
8 Galdr
4 Jaden 

Akhara seems only partly aware of the ongoing conflict. As he leans over Bheazir, his own blood drips onto his colleague's clothing. "Jaden, what do you know of the healing arts? I am well out of my depth here." Akhara asks, as he wipes a combination of sweat and blood from his own scaly brow. 

The leather patch is clearly insufficient as a bandage, and the gashes in Bheazir's body are many. Akhara knows from his own injuries in the past that scars don't matter -- pressure on the wound is what is needed. He continues to attempt to help Bheazir, though without any noticeable improvement.

Bheazir resists the pull of death, for a little while longer.  17

Galdr yelps in pain as the swarm once again covers him with biting teeth.  The new wounds prove too much for him, and he collapses in the corner of the yard.  (13 damage, dying).

Jaden sees Galdr fall, but Akhara’s plea keeps him where he is.  He attempts to patch Bheazir’s wounds, but proves no more skilled than Akhara.  When he sees his helplessness, he moves to provide Corbin with some assistance in fighting the swarm.  (failed heal, move to k10).

Cursing as the enemies approach and his allies appear to have abandoned him, Corbin attempts a more defensive strike, hoping he can pursuade the foe to attack someone else.  Before he can attack, however, the swarm finds its way past his defenses, leaving a number of bloody bites on his legs (7 damage).  With Jaden’s help, however, he finds the drakes distracted, and his attack is enough to scatter the swarm, finishing most of the creatures off for good.  (shift to I12, flank attack for an extra 10 for 16, halved is 8 damage, enough to finish it off.)

Combat ended.  Yikes.  That was an interesting one.  Thank you to those who stuck with me.  I promise to make it worth your while.
Akhara   10/25     +1 to all defenses   Bloodied
Bheazir -4/32   dying 
Corbin 3/25  +1 to all defenses  
Galdr  0/21 dying
Jaden  2/29   Bloodied   +1 to all defenses
GD2    Dead
GD1    Dead
NS   Dead
DC    Gone


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 21, 2008)

As the seconds tick, it seems that days pass. Akhara repeats, louder than before: "Anyone! Can anyone help Bheazir?"  Akhara's voice is frantic, conscious that his unconscious comrade is moments from death.

OOC: If no one speak up, I'll make another roll to stabilize, but it sure would be better if I were only assisting your roll!


----------



## renau1g (Sep 22, 2008)

Corbin rushes over to the fallen Bheazir, although he knows little of the healing arts, he attempts to staunch the blood flow. His efforts are quite amateur at best and do little to assist the dying man. 

The halfling looks around for help, panting from the exertion of the fight and wiping the blood from his face.

[sblock=OOC]
Heal Check (1d20=6) doh!
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 22, 2008)

renau1g said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> I'm not sure if this game is still active KS, I believe this died due to player disappearance?
> [/sblock]




[sblock=ooc] Actually, Renau1g, I had just updated the battle, and I'm planning to work with those of you who want to continue, to join you up with the other group that are just about to return from a forray into the woods. 

Losing two players slowed me down, but combining the two groups should fix that.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 23, 2008)

Jaden returns to Bheazir's side and once again attempts to help Akhara revive the warlord.  This time he is able to properly identify and patch up the worst of the half-elf's wounds.  (heal check 19).

Galdr, meanwhile, is able to hang on to life for a while longer.  (death save 13)

Jaden, Akhara and Corbin hear a commotion on the streeet, and realize that their battle has not gone unnoticed.  It is only a matter of time before someone comes to investigate.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 23, 2008)

With the sounds of investigation at hand, Corbin struggles with his next actions. Galdr is lying in a pool of his own blood, but they still hadn't even stepped foot into Skravress' home to find what Jaden was looking for. 

"Jaden, come with me, we need to find out something inside before the watch comes. Skravress will get rid of anything incriminating if we don't find it now" Corbin whispers to the other halfling.

Without waiting to see what Jaden does, Corbin rushes into the house and frantically looks around to try and find something, anything that might lend creedance to Jaden's concerns. Once completed, he'll return outside and run in the opposite direction of the sounds of investigation, calling out to the others "Meet me at old halfling community if you get away" Corbin hisses as he moves.

[sblock=OOC]
Check inside the house, hoping to find anything out of the ordinary
Perception (1d20+5=22) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 24, 2008)

Redclaw said:


> This time he is able to properly identify and patch up the worst of the half-elf's wounds.  (heal check 19).




Akhara continues to stand over Bheazir's body, knowing that he is bleeding out, and seems powerless to stop it. 

A body -- barely perceptible as the sweat and blood rolls down Akhara's brow -- comes and administers healing. It is not clear who it is. And, as is the way of these things, an odd thought passes through Akhara's mind: _This is why so many races have eyebrows, isn't it? Why does the fringe above my brow not do the same?_. 

Still, Akhara knows that he wants to help. He notices an opening that had not been discovered, and the soaking leather patch moves thoughtlessly to that new space. Is that sufficient, he wonders.

***

OOC: So I don't know whose roll that is.  I think we need a 20 to stabilize. I hope, as per my post five posts up, that I can use an aid another (PHB, 287): the roll was 21 (where were these numbers previously?), which exceeds 10, which means that whoever it is gets a +2 to the roll. 

Don't know if this is clear. If Bheazir is stabilized, Akahara will move over to  Galdr.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 24, 2008)

OOC:  oops;  forgot to include the roll (thinko: it was a 13, still allowing a+2, whcih brings the 19 to 21).
Roll Lookup


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 24, 2008)

Actually, a saving throw vs. death of 20 stabilizes you, but it only takes a heal check of 15 to stabilize someone else.  Since we're out of combat, Bheazir can spend healing surges as normal now that he's stabilized.

Akhara thus still has an action, if he wants to try to stabilize Galdr.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh, Ok. Thanks.

Let's keep the roll: Akhara will try to help anyone who is with Galdr. And he starts to make a mental inventory of any clerics he has ever met.


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 24, 2008)

Akhara and Jaden turn their attention to the wounded tiefling, and once again Jaden's untrained attempts yield success.  heal check nat 20  With Akhara's help, they stop Galdr's bleeding.  Jaden then looks up at the sound of approaching guardsmen, and turns to Akhara.  Quickly, take Bheazir and follow Corbin.  I will stay here with Galdr and try to delay the search.  They might even believe that we acted alone.

Meanwhile, Corbin enters Skravress's house and quickly searches for anything significant.  He finds a small collection of weapons, including a short sword that seems to thwart the darkness' effort to keep it from shining.  Nestled amongst the weapons is a small chest full of unusual silver pieces (400 sp), and two scraps of paper.  One holds a list of weapons, with some checked off, and the other seems to be a map, it's destination high in some hills.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 24, 2008)

Akhara nods wordlessly to Jaden, and quickly picks up the remaining knives on the ground, so as to leave no trail. As he lifts up Bheazir's body, his tail sweeps the ground behind him, covering the pool of blood seeping into the dust to some extent. Akhara has lifted corpses before, given his work with the guard, and the difference is sleight. But he believes that there is a difference. When he sees Corbin  emerge from the house, he laughs at the foolishness of his approach: _Much larger forces are at work here than I had begun to imagine._ 

With Bheazir over his shoulder, he escapes down the alley, away from the approaching guards.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 26, 2008)

Corbin gives one final forlorn glance over his shoulder at Jaden and gives him a tearful wink as he jumps over the fence and away from the approaching guards. Knowing the halfling's fate now that they were caught, Corbin wihspers to himself "Don't worry brother, I'll avenge you and take care of that scaly Skravress" as he moves.

His mind races as he rushes out of town, _"What could he want with the weapons, and where does this map lead to? I sure hope that Akhara and Bheazir meet up with me soon"_ Corbin thinks.

Once he's out of town, the halfling will more carefully inspect the blade he picked up from Skravress home. He'll admire the craftsmanship and even swing a few test strokes through the air before placing it back in its sheath. He'll approach the villiage ruins with caution as he remembers the disturbance there before.


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 26, 2008)

Corbin leaps over the fence, but not before he hears the tread of several sets of large, armored boots on the path leading to the front gate of Skravress' house.  As he continues to move away from the building he hears two voices raised in heated exchnge.  One is clearly Jaden's, and the other has the low rumble common to the dragonborn.  No sounds of pursuit follow him, however.  Jaden has apparently convinced them that he and Galdr were alone.

Corbin stops for a moment upon entering the forest outside of town.  He spends some time admiring the sword he recovered, and realizes that it is a _Subtle +1 short sword_ (Adventurer's Vault p. 79).  He is still unable to make sense of the map, however.  

Even as he prepares to continue on to the ruined halfling settlement, he spies a group of armed and armored villagers moving along the Forest Road, heading back toward Evenfall.  He recognizes the tiefling Penance, and the orphaned human Valamir.  They are accompanied by a dwarf, a human girl and an eladrin carrying a longbow.  They seem somewhat the worse for wear, but walk with confidence and purpose.


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 26, 2008)

Akhara and Bheazir make good their escape as well, leaving down the alleyway and avoiding being seen by the guards.  They, too, hear the halfling and dragonborn voices raised in anger.  

Using Jaden's distraction, they are able to return to Bheazir's home.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 27, 2008)

Ensuring that Bheazir is bandaged and able to rest, Akhara goes to the wash basin, and stoops down to look at himself in the polished metal awkwardly balanced against the wall. He looks bad. And worse, he looks like he has been in a fight.  He washes himself, tearing off the sleeves of his bloodied shirt to remove the most obvious of the incriminating evidence. The sleeves and the leather patch, both blood-soaked, are thrown into Bheazir's firepit. He washes his face, bandages his wounds, cleans his knives, and proceeds to where he thinks Corbin will be.


----------



## Zweischneid (Sep 28, 2008)

"Thank you Akhara!.. I.. I feel about better now. Or at least alive again."

Bheazir rises slowly and awkwardly, walking towards the window to take a look outside.

[sblock=OOC]
The game is back in swing now? That's great, and thank you for the email. I do doubt however that I'll be able to be a regular the next coming weeks and months. I've got a busy shedule laid out.

I'd therefore prefer if you'd phase Bheazir out of the game. I'm writing this with lots of regret (my first 4e game after all). I hope you'll get a good party together and keep on adventuring.

Sorry for the inconvenience...

Zweischneid
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 29, 2008)

Corbin straps the newfound short sword to his hip and smiles as he imagines stabbing the magical sword into the dragonborn's back. He shakes his head and focuses on the here and now.

Torn between waiting for the other two members of the encounter, and following the group, Corbin's curiosity gets the better of him and he attempts to follow them and remain out of sight.

[sblock=OOC]
Wow... 2 players out of 5 have survived...
Stealth (1d20+9=18) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 2, 2008)

[sblock=Corbin] Corbin slinks behind the travellers, completely unnoticed.  He sees several of them split off and head for other areas of town, and the eladrin heads back into the woods after a subdued goodbye.  The others head toward the area of town you just left, apparently following the hum of excited voices. 

Feel free to lurk on the other thread.[/sblock]

[sblock=Bheazir] Bheazir's grandfather enters the house and is immediately concerned for his grandson's health.  With much talk of responsibility and foolishness, he impresses upon Bheazir that his duty is to look after the family, or what remains of it, and not to chase glory and wind up dead before his time.

Good luck with real life.  I will happily leave Bheazir open as a playable character should you decide to rejoin us. [/sblock]

[sblock=Akhara] It becomes clear that Bheazir's idealism has taken a hit with the battle, and that he is hesitant to continue for the moment.  Akhara leaves the house and proceeds to the abandoned halfling settlement.

I'll add some more fun for you after working out what's happening in the village. [/sblock]


----------

